# Where to Crab



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Good Day all. My family and I recently moved to the gulf Breeze area from Las Vegas. My kids have been wanting to go crabbing since we arrived and I was wondering if there were any good places to take them. I live near tiger point area. Thanks for any info


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Anywhere that you can wade knee-deep in saltwater. The Gulf, Esc Bay, Sound Side, Navarre, etc. Take a dip net and scoop 'em up. I think the minimum size limit is 3" across the back. Might want to wait a few days until the water calms down tho.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

CurDog said:


> Anywhere that you can wade knee-deep in saltwater. The Gulf, Esc Bay, Sound Side, Navarre, etc. Take a dip net and scoop 'em up. I think the minimum size limit is 3" across the back. Might want to wait a few days until the water calms down tho.


Thanks for the info. I went out to oriole beach the other day and saw a lady with a few nice ones hand lining. I want to try that as well. Is there a specific time of year that is better or is it pretty much constant


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You could go to Bob Sikes bridge or the 3-mile bridge and drop hand line crab traps. Apt to get more there, but probably not all that fun for the kids, unless you give them a fishing pole. They're always out there. Catch 'em year 'round.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just make sure you remove the "dead man fingers" (crab gills) before you eat them.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

CurDog said:


> Just make sure you remove the "dead man fingers" (crab gills) before you eat them.




Thanks again. Hopefully I can get out this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lwlariviere (Nov 13, 2017)

I have lived here in the great nation of Baghdad, Florida 52 years.Crabbing is great and easy. Go to a grocery store buy chicken necks. 2 for each kid. Using a zebco rod reel 33 or the like. Go to the west bank of Fort Pickins sand have kids through necks out. Takes a while but they will come and as you pull them in watch the fun. Couple of dollars for I Love Lucy Comedy.


----------

